# anybody riding Big Bear?



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

I'm going up for the weekend... I don't plan on snowboarding, just hanging out in the cabin and playing in the snow w/ the kids. I really don't want to miss out on my riding this weekend...anybody know if it is safe to ride this time of the year?


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

853 said:


> I'm going up for the weekend... I don't plan on snowboarding, just hanging out in the cabin and playing in the snow w/ the kids. I really don't want to miss out on my riding this weekend...anybody know if it is safe to ride this time of the year?


Depends on the condition of the roads I would presume. If there's a lot of snow, and I know we just got a good dumping on in SoCal, trying to find a place on the shoulder might be a little sketchy. I was in Arrowhead a couple of years ago and brought my bike and had some good riding, but it was unusually warm and dry and snowless. Actually the road around Lake Arrowhead was pleasantly un-trafficked and a nice ride, albeit short. 

I usually like to ride the back side on 38. Less traffic and a wider shoulder usually. What you could do is ride around the lake through Fawnskin and head up 38 to Onyx Summit. It's actually a pretty decent climb up to Onyx, and the shoulder's decently wide in that section. 

Take your bike and some warm clothes and do some reconnoitering. If the slow plows have pushed the snow back enough to give you some room, I say go for it. Wear bright clothes too.


----------



## 853 (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks for the tips....how long of a ride is this?


----------

